# Jamestown area



## GoSnow (Feb 20, 2011)

I've hunted ducks and Canadas in that area, thinking about snows but I haven't seen many in mid Oct. Thinking about 2 weeks later will that help or is that an area that's just not much on snows??


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Just not that many.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

where would you suggest then?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Hard to say. Depends a lot on the weather, a little bit on the harvest, and hunting pressure.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

would you follow the james river?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

West would be my guess. I hardly hunt them in the fall since that is bean and corn harvest and fall field work time.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Arrowood national wilslife refuge was great in the 1970's, but the migration moved west in the 1980's. Not sure why. At the time I suspected it was because crops changed from small grains to sunflowers. Back in the 1980's most of that area was sunflower. Kidder county on the other hand picked up a lot of birds as Stutsman county migrating populations declined.


----------

